# UV Durchlässige Bekleidung



## lonleyrider (23. August 2011)

Wer kennt das im Sommer nicht: Knackige Bräune an Armen und Beinen - die Hände, Torso, Oberschenkel hingegen weiß wie eine Geisha!

Weiß jemand, ob es Bekleidung gibt, die für eine halbwegsvernünftige Bräune sorgt? Die Roeckel Handschuhe hab ich (sind nur bedingt von Nutzen), aber wie siehts mit Trikot aus?


----------



## wazza (23. August 2011)

Adamskostüme sind glaub ich UV-Durchlässig.
http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00275/nacktrad7_DW_Vermis_275507a.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (23. August 2011)

Haste auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag?


----------



## zzeuzz (24. August 2011)

sowas würde mich auch mal interessieren. meine frau jammert auch immer rum. da gibts wohl ne marktlücke


----------



## naf (24. August 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Haste auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag?


----------



## Toolkid (24. August 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Wer kennt das im Sommer nicht: Knackige Bräune an Armen und Beinen - die Hände, Torso, Oberschenkel hingegen weiß wie eine Geisha!...


Ich kenne das nicht. Scheint ein Problem von Straßenfahrern zu sein. 

Arme und Beine mit Sonnencreme schützen und den Rest nachbräunen. Ein Schwimmbadbesuch ab und zu wirkt da Wunder.

Ansonsten versuchen die Bekleidungshersteller sogar die Trikots möglichs UV-undurchlässig zu gestalten.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (24. August 2011)

bei mir schwankt die Bräune nur zwischen weiß und Krebsrot, von daher bin ich sehr froh, dass die meiste Kleidung kein UV durchlässt


----------



## berkel (24. August 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Arme und Beine mit Sonnencreme schützen und den Rest nachbräunen. Ein Schwimmbadbesuch ab und zu wirkt da Wunder.


Hm, cremst du im Schwimmbad dann auch nur Arme und Beine ein? Oder trägst du da Arm- und Beinlinge?


----------



## Robby78 (25. August 2011)

Nee, da schwimmt er mit einem langen Schwimmanzug - da ist er auch gleich schneller


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (25. August 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Wer kennt das im Sommer nicht: Knackige Bräune an Armen und Beinen - die Hände, Torso, Oberschenkel hingegen weiß wie eine Geisha!
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob es Bekleidung gibt, die für eine halbwegsvernünftige Bräune sorgt? Die Roeckel Handschuhe hab ich (sind nur bedingt von Nutzen), aber wie siehts mit Trikot aus?


 
Ein echter Biker ist auf seine Bräunungsstreifen stolz! Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann spiel Halma.


----------



## lonleyrider (25. August 2011)

DirtyRodriguez schrieb:


> Ein echter Biker ist auf seine Bräunungsstreifen stolz! Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann spiel Halma.


 
Da kann ich nur auf Beitrag #5 verweisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (25. August 2011)

gibts: http://www.amazon.de/s?ie=UTF8&ref_=nb_ss&field-keywords=tan thru &url=search-alias=aps


----------



## Nexic (25. August 2011)

Probiers mal mit weißen Klamotten. Ein normales weißes baumwoll T-shirt hat einen Lichtschutzfaktor von 10, theoretisch sollte eine leichte bräunung damit schon möglich sein. (Quelle)
Der Lichtschutzfaktor hängt auch deutlich von der Qualität des Stoffes ab, also ruhig die billigen nehmen weil die auch dünner und Lichtdurchlässiger sind.

Ich hab das nie getestet aber probieren kann mans ja mal.


----------



## clmns (25. August 2011)

UV durchlässige Handschuhe wären auf jeden Fall was. Da nerven die Ränder noch mehr als Bärchenwurst.

Bin diesen Sommer barhändig deswegen gefahren (klar, war nicht in D  )


----------



## Laphroaig10 (25. August 2011)

Roeckl Muri kennst du?
die lassen ziemlich viel durch


----------



## david99 (25. August 2011)




----------



## wazza (26. August 2011)

das gibt sicher auch 'nen schönes muster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (26. August 2011)

Ich hab die Lichtdurchlässigen Handschuhe von Roeckl, aber der Unterschied Hand/Arm ist dennoch klar zu erkennen. Etwas helfen die Handschuhe schon, aber das non plus ultra ist das auch nicht!


----------



## karstb (26. August 2011)

Ich denke auch, auf sowas kann man stolz sein:




Ansonsten kann man bei langen Bergaufpassagen (Alpen) auch Trikot und Handschuhe ausziehen, die meisten dünnen Unterhemden sollten genug Transmission bieten. Oder am besten ein paar Badeseen in die Tourenplanung einbauen.


----------



## david99 (26. August 2011)

omfg  das ja gruselig


----------



## Robby78 (27. August 2011)

In diesen Fällen kann man ja mit entsprechenden Schablonen Ornamente aufbelichten, ein Tatoo als Negativ sozusagen ;-)


----------



## Friesenkind (27. August 2011)

Ich find meine Radlerbräune nicht weiter schlimm, gehört halt dazu, genau wie die von Dornengestrüpp zerkratzten Beine.

Wenns dich so sehr nervt, schmier dir nächsten Sommer Arme und Beine mit Sunblocker ein, dann bleibste halt komplett käseweiss


----------



## clmns (28. August 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lichtdurchlässigen Handschuhe von Roeckl, aber der Unterschied Hand/Arm ist dennoch klar zu erkennen. Etwas helfen die Handschuhe schon, aber das non plus ultra ist das auch nicht!



Schade, das hört sich jetzt nicht so an, als wären die ein Versuch wert.


----------



## b4cke (2. September 2011)

Ist euch die schädliche Wirkung von UV-Strahlen bewusst? Neben dem Zerstören der DNS der Haut, der schöne Sonnenbrand, kann sie noch viel mehr. Sie ist mitunter dafür verantwortlich, dass auf anderen Planeten keine komplexen Moleküle, die Leben ermöglichen würden, erhalten bleiben, da sie die Verbingungen "zerschlägt"... nur so nebenbei.


----------



## david99 (2. September 2011)

tragisch


----------



## urgoingdown (25. Mai 2014)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Wer kennt das im Sommer nicht: Knackige Bräune an Armen und Beinen - die Hände, Torso, Oberschenkel hingegen weiß wie eine Geisha!
> Weiß jemand, ob es Bekleidung gibt, die für eine halbwegsvernünftige Bräune sorgt?



gibt es: musst du dir mal www.tanmeon.de angucken. sind alledings nur durchbräunende T-Shirts, musst du mal fragen ob die auch hosen haben.


----------



## TB_KS (25. Mai 2014)

Der Thread war zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber umso interessanter, mal zu schauen was sich in der Zwischenzeit getan hat.

Chris Froome scheint jedenfalls in diesem Jahr lückenlose Bräune bei seinem Frankreichurlaub anzustreben:







Sieht nach ner echten Waffe gegen die "Rennstreifen" aus. Vielleicht gibts aber auch ein irritierendes kleinteiliges Karomuster auf der Haut? Gottseidank dürfte es so teuer werden, dass mir nie jemand mit sowas im Wald entgegenkommen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (26. Mai 2014)

Pff das bastelt man sich selber.
Man kaufe das:
http://www.aclima.no/products/coolnet/t-shirt








Und bedrucke es mit seinem favorisierten Teamlogo. Fertig ist der Topofthelineracesuit


----------



## Jocki (26. Mai 2014)

TB_KS schrieb:


> Der Thread war zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber umso interessanter, mal zu schauen was sich in der Zwischenzeit getan hat.
> 
> Chris Froome scheint jedenfalls in diesem Jahr lückenlose Bräune bei seinem Frankreichurlaub anzustreben:
> 
> ...



Aus Sponsorsicht natürlich der Hit, da brennt sich das Logo bei ausreichender Sonneneinstrahlung praktisch in die Haut ein.


----------

